# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور و مواصفات وسعر سامسونج جلاكسي كاميرا 2 Galaxy Camera

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة سامسونج عن إصدارها  الثاني من كاميراتها الذكية العاملة بنظام تشغيل أندرويد، والتي منحتها اسم  Galaxy Camera 2، حيث تقدم مواصفات برمجية وعتادية أفضل من الجيل الأول.
الكاميرا الجديدة تحمل عدسة بدقة 16.3 ميجابيكسل ودرجة تقريب بصري 21،  وبالتالي لا اختلاف من حيث الدقة ومقدار التقريب البصري مع الجيل الأول،  إلا أن الجيل الجديد جلب تحسينًا لفتحة العدسة من f/4.1 إلى f/2.8،  وبالتالي سيحصل المستخدم على صورة بجودة أعلى.
كما تملك Galaxy Camera 2 مثبّت بصري للصورة وزاوية تصوير عريضة بقياس  23 ميليمتر، بالإضافة إلى الشاشة اللمسية عالية الوضوح بدقة HD وبقياس 4.8  ميجابيكسل، وتدعم تسجيل الفيديو بدقات وإطارات مختلفة من حيث الأبعاد  والسرعة.
ويُشغل الكاميرا الجديدة معالج رباعي النواة بتردد 1.6 جيجاهرتز مُحسّن  عن معالج الجيل الأول، دون معرفة نوعه والشركة المصنّعة له، بالإضافة إلى  ذاكرة وصول عشوائية RAM سعة 2 جيجابايت. وتعمل الكاميرا بنظام أندرويد 4.3  جيلي بين، وتملك ذاكرة تخزين داخلية سعة 8 جيجابايت يمكن توسيعها عن طريق  بطاقة تخزين خارجية من نوع microSD
وتدعم جالاكسي كاميرا 2 إمكانية الاتصال  على شبكات واي فاي والبلوتوث والاتصال قريب المدى NFC وتحديد الموقع  الجغرافي GPS. وتملك الكاميرا بطارية بسعة 2000 ميلي أمبير.
وتحدثت سامسونج عن ميزة جديدة تدعى Tag & Go، من شأنها تسهيل أسلوب  مشاركة الصور مع الأجهزة الذكية الأخرى عن طريق شريحة NFC، حيث يكفي تحديد  الصور المطلوب نقلها من الكاميرا إلى الهاتف أو الحاسب اللوحي، ومن ثم  نقلها دفعة واحدة بسهولة.
وحتى الآن لا معلومات عن السعر الذي تعتزم سامسونج تقديم الكاميرا  الجديدة به، ولا عن الأسواق التي ستصل لها هذه الكاميرا، إلا أنها ستعرضها  أثناء مشاركتها في معرض CES 2014 الذي سيُعقد بعد أيام قليلة هذا الشهر  *مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 :* 
- الابعاد : 132.5X71.2X19.3 مم
- نظام التشغيل : اندرويد ” جيلي بين ”
- الشاشة : 4.8 بوصة
- درجة الوضوح : 720X1280 بكسل
- الكاميرا الخلفية : 16.3 ميجابكسل
- 21X Optical Zoom
- الفديو : 1080p
- الكاميرا الامامية : لا يوجد
- الذاكرة الداخلية : 8.0 جيجابايت
- الذاكرة الخارجية تصل الى 32 جيجابايت
- الرام : 2.0 جيجابايت
- المعالج ” البروسيسور ” : Quad-Core
- بتردد : 1.6 جيجارهتز
- خاصية البلوتوث
- خاصية الاتصال الاسلكي ” Wi-Fi ”
- مخرج USB *اسعار سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 :* سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 باليورو الاوروبي : 450 يورو
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في السعودية :  2300 ريال
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في الامارات : 2250 درهم
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في قطر : 2230 ريال
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في الكويت : 175 دينار
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في البحرين : 230 دينار
سعر سامسونج جالكسي كاميرا 2 – Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 في عمان : 235 ريال

----------

